

Dealing with the Office Psycho - qaexl
http://angryaussie.wordpress.com/2008/01/31/dealing-with-the-office-psycho/
While most people here are trying to escape the office, this article is interesting, in particular for the reference: http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/96/open_boss.html<p>This other article is longer and talks about how CEOs of companies should be screened for psychopaths.<p>"And this summer, together with New York industrial psychologist Paul Babiak, Hare begins marketing the B-Scan, a personality test that companies can use to spot job candidates who may have an MBA but lack a conscience."<p>This paragraph struck me as interesting, since I was just reading about http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=113655 -- VCs from an engineer's point of view.
======
qaexl
While most people here are trying to escape the office, this article is
interesting, in particular for the reference:
<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/96/open_boss.html>

This other article is longer and talks about how CEOs of companies should be
screened for psychopaths.

"And this summer, together with New York industrial psychologist Paul Babiak,
Hare begins marketing the B-Scan, a personality test that companies can use to
spot job candidates who may have an MBA but lack a conscience."

This paragraph struck me as interesting, since I was just reading about
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=113655> \-- VCs from an engineer's point
of view.

